# Drywall on a concrete floor



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Are you serious? Don't even attempt to install drywall on any floor...anywhere.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Keep it a 1/2" off the floor. I hope you mean you're installing drywall on a wall with a concrete floor.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

_Are you serious? Don't even attempt to install drywall on any floor...anywhere. _

Are you kidding? We use it all the time under floor tile. Just have to make sure you use greenboard.:whistling2:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

tripower said:


> if I am installing drywall on a concrete floor


Why?  :no:


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

:yes:

...uh... the op obviously doesn't like typing. Lets us do all the thinking and asking...he means drywall on the walls...


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i gotta agree with mr carlisle on this one.....

DM


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

jerryh3 said:


> _Are you serious? Don't even attempt to install drywall on any floor...anywhere. _
> 
> Are you kidding? We use it all the time under floor tile. Just have to make sure you use greenboard.:whistling2:


Hopefully that is a joke Jerryh3. You're kidding, right?

Tripower, if you're talking about installing drywall on the concrete floor or using drywall as a tile substrate, time for a major re-design. It'll fail miserably. You can install 1/2" cement wonderboard (durock) under your tile, or you can use ditra.


----------



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> Are you serious? Don't even attempt to install drywall on any floor...anywhere.



Take a chill pill bro....I meant can the dry wall rest on the floor or should there be a gap between the drywall and the floor after mounting the drywall....to the WALL (before tiling). Who the heck mounts dryWALL to the floor?


----------



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

jerryh3 said:


> Keep it a 1/2" off the floor. I hope you mean you're installing drywall on a wall with a concrete floor.



And so I am assuming that when I begin tiling I tile under that 1/2" gap?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

tripower said:


> Take a chill pill bro....I meant can the dry wall rest on the floor or should there be a gap between the drywall and the floor after mounting the drywall....to the WALL (before tiling). Who the heck mounts dryWALL to the floor?


You would be AMAZED at some of the things people try
1/2" gap between the bottom of the drywall on the wall & the floor

I would tile at the edge of the drywall if I was adding base trim
- or out maybe 1/2" to allow for 3/4" trim

If not I would tile slightly under the drywall


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

tile to cement floor? no subflooring? chill pill.... heh heh

DM


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

tripower said:


> And so I am assuming that when I begin tiling I tile under that 1/2" gap?


You don't have to. The baseboard will cover the gap of the wall to the tile.


----------



## jaros bros. (Jan 16, 2009)

Always hold up the drywall in a bathroom off the floor enough so that if the toilet runs over that the water will not wick up the wall.


----------



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

jaros bros. said:


> Always hold up the drywall in a bathroom off the floor enough so that if the toilet runs over that the water will not wick up the wall.



That was what I was going for. Thanks.


----------



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

DangerMouse said:


> tile to cement floor? no subflooring? chill pill.... heh heh
> 
> DM



Why do I need subflooring on a cement floor?


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

tripower said:


> Take a chill pill bro....I meant can the dry wall rest on the floor or should there be a gap between the drywall and the floor after mounting the drywall....to the WALL (before tiling). Who the heck mounts dryWALL to the floor?


*Tripower, you're the one who poorly worded the question*. No need to be rude to AtlanticWBConst, who was simply trying to help you.


----------



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

thekctermite said:


> *Tripower, you're the one who poorly worded the question*. No need to be rude to AtlanticWBConst, who was simply trying to help you.


Sure, I'll admit that I worded the question poorly but a little common sense is in order here. You can simply ask for clarification...


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

tripower said:


> Sure, I'll admit that I worded the question poorly but a little common sense is in order here. You can simply ask for clarification...


 Tripower you will be amazed on what some have asked? we must respond to what people write. :thumbsup: BOB


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

What Buletbob says is very true. Although we have many experts here, we have more people that know very little or absolutely nothing about how the rooms and systems in their home go together. Most of us that spend a lot of time answering DIYers' questions take nothing for granted and make no assumptions about the knowledge base of the people we're trying to help.


----------



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

thekctermite said:


> What Buletbob says is very true. Although we have many experts here, we have more people that know very little or absolutely nothing about how the rooms and systems in their home go together. Most of us that spend a lot of time answering DIYers' questions take nothing for granted and make no assumptions about the knowledge base of the people we're trying to help.



OK once again, use a little common sense, and try to respond to the OP other than:



> Are you serious? Don't even attempt to install drywall on any floor...anywhere.


Rather ask; "I don't think I understand what you are trying to do here....how and where are you mounting your drywall?"


----------



## yesitsconcrete (May 11, 2008)

my 1st thought on reading your inquiry was ' wtf ? ' however i've been inform'd that's rude :yes: based on history & our shared experiences in forums that're frequented by h/o's & diy-ers, his response wasn't unexpect'd OR rude, imn-s-hfo,,, on occasion, i too, have responded abruptly :laughing: especially when a inquiry's post'd asking ' how much ...... ? ' albeit rarely 

tip o' the hat to 'mite


----------



## todo66 (Feb 22, 2009)

ok if you ment that you want to put drywall on a concrete wall then i have a solution. You can take drywall mud and coat the wall with it and yes it does work and if it is done right it looks just like regular drywall.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

tripower said:


> OK once again, use a little common sense, and try to respond to the OP other than:
> 
> Rather ask; "I don't think I understand what you are trying to do here....how and where are you mounting your drywall?"


Multiple people with experience ALL thought you were putting drywall on the floor. Be clear in what you are trying to do & you will receive better answers. Pictures are worth a thousand words


----------

